# Überprüfen ob die eingaben in einem JTextField eine Zahl ist



## miguelgalaxy (12. Apr 2005)

hy, ich lese ja folgendermassen einen String aus einem JTextField


```
JTextField blabla = new JTextField();
String eingabe = blabla.getText();
```

Nun möchte ich, bevor ich den String in einen Integer parse, überprüfen, ob im String überhaupt eine Zahl steht.
Sonst gibt es ja einen Fehler!!

Weiss jemand wie das funktioniert?

Grüsse
m.


----------



## Sky (12. Apr 2005)

guck Dir mal JTextField#setDocument an. Damit kannst Du ein Document setzen, welches nur die Eingabe von Zahlen zuläßt. 

Auch die Suchfunktion hilft!!!


----------



## miguelgalaxy (12. Apr 2005)

oki doki
danke dir!
gruss


----------



## thE_29 (12. Apr 2005)

Mal wieder FAQ!!!

Aber es is ja jeder zu faul zum nachgucken in den FAQs und um die Suchfunktion zu benutzen...

http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=7909


----------



## Snape (12. Apr 2005)

miguelgalaxy hat gesagt.:
			
		

> hy, ich lese ja folgendermassen einen String aus einem JTextField
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



Warum einfach, wenn es auch umständlich geht? Bau Dir den üblichen try-catch-Blok um das Double.parseDouble(deinTextField.getText()) und gut is.
Oder wie hier bereits erwähnt, lass andere Eingaben gar nicht erst zu. Aber ich halte es für zu umständlich, erst den String durchzugehen, bevor das parseIrgendwas() aufgerufen wird.


----------



## L-ectron-X (13. Apr 2005)

Nun noch ein Rat vom zweiten Forum-Opi. :wink: 
Benutze mal die Suche. In letzter Zeit häuften sich die Threads zu diesem Thema.


----------

